# Hosting: wo ist die Domain nun?



## sight011 (18. September 2015)

Hey,

ich hab Probleme mit einem Hoster mit dem ich eigentlich immer gut zusammengearbeitet habe.

Das ganze begann damit, das ich meinem Kunden empfohlen habe, das er die Seite bei meinem Hoster hosten soll. War er mit einverstanden. KK Formular ausgefüllt und damit sollte die Domain von UD zu PH umziehen.

Nun passierte und passierte nix. Und mein Kunde wollte aber die Seite endlich launchen, somit beschloss mein Kunde bei UD zu bleiben. Dadurch das PH immer noch nichts getan hatte. Konnte der alte Hoster den Umzug blocken bzw. verweigern, das die Domain nicht bei PH landet.


Die Seite ist jetzt live - beim alten Hoster.

Tortzem soll nun ein KK-Formular an den eigentlich neuen Hoster (PH) geschickt werden um die Domain zurück zu holen. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## sheel (18. September 2015)

Hi

was sagt die Nic, wo die Domain hingehört?
Wie lange wurde auf den neuen Hoster gewartet?

Wenns länger als ein paar Wochen ist würd ich mir keine
Sorgen machen, solang ich nichts mehr von denen höre


----------



## sight011 (19. September 2015)

Wer ist die nic? Network information Center?

Anbei was ich im nic gefunden habe


----------



## sheel (19. September 2015)

Da meinen wir was anderes:
Anders gefragt, um welche TLD geht es? Für zB. .de ist es die Denic.

Der Domaininhaber sollte bei Erstellung und Umzug der Domain von denen Mails bekommen,
wo Details zum Status etc. drinstehen,

und/oder man kann auf der Website im Whois-Bereich schauen, welcher Hoster beim TechC
steht (viele Hoster tragen sich da ein) und wie der generelle Gültigkeitsstatus der Domain ist,

und/oder man kann der Denic ein Mail schreiben dass nichts umgezogen werden soll
...


----------



## sight011 (19. September 2015)

Es handelt sich um eine .com Top-Level-Domain.

UD meinte es muss ein neuer KK-Antrag an PL gestellt werden. Was hält amüsant ist, weil derzeit die Domain aufrufbar ist über UD.


----------

